# Excited about this one!



## BCG

Sired by Motorboat and out of my AABG Maestro daughter.

Introducing Showboat - 5 day old doeling


----------



## nancy d

Is she gorgeous or what!?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Ohhh, she looks so bad you should send her my way and save yourself a big heap of sorrow  

SHE'S ABSOLUTELY GORGOUS!!! Wish I could get her


----------



## mayia97420

She is stunning


----------



## kccjer

Gorgeous!


----------



## happybleats

wow...just wow!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## sweetgoats

Adorable.


----------



## BCG

Thanks to all. I'm really excited to watch her grow and can't wait to see her in the showring this next spring!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's gorgeous! Love her nice width in the rear and she is so stylish.  Hopefully I'll be able to see her in the ring sometime, too!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Love her. 
She's more than welcome to come live with Maze


----------



## Scottyhorse

ooh Wendi you've got a nice one on your hands there!


----------



## RPC

I really like her.


----------



## rebelINny

Like


----------



## springkids

She is a beauty. I bet she will make a great looking doe.


----------



## Tenacross

Will you be registering her ABGA?


----------



## BCG

Have I told you all that I LOVE this doe? OMG!!!! 10 days old.


----------



## BCG

Tenacross said:


> Will you be registering her ABGA?


She's not registerable. Her sire is a wether sire (commercial ).


----------



## BCG

And her twin isn't too shabby!


----------



## Tenacross

BCG said:


> She's not registerable. Her sire is a wether sire (commercial ).


It sounded like the dam was registered. If the dam is purebred or higher, the kid can be registered as 50% now in the ABGA under the new reciprocal breeding rules. Since it's not 2015 yet, the sire (who is unregistered, I got it) won't have to be DNA tested either.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

BCG said:


> Have I told you all that I LOVE this doe? OMG!!!! 10 days old.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## BCG

Tenacross said:


> It sounded like the dam was registered. If the dam is purebred or higher, the kid can be registered as 50% now in the ABGA under the new reciprocal breeding rules. Since it's not 2015 yet, the sire (who is unregistered, I got it) won't have to be DNA tested either.


Oh! I thought the dam had to be a full blood to do that. The dam is purebred at 94%, so that works?


----------



## Tenacross

BCG said:


> Oh! I thought the dam had to be a full blood to do that. The dam is purebred at 94%, so that works?


I'm pretty sure, yeah.

Rule 203: American Percentage Boer Goat Does 
A. ½ (50%) Part-bred American Boer Goat: 
i. Sire is a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and the dam is of unknown ancestry or of 
another breed. 
ii. Dam is a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and the sire is of unknown ancestry or of 
another breed. 
B. ¾ (75%) Part-bred American Boer Goat: Sire is an a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and 
the dam is a ½ (50%) American Boer Goat. 
C. 7/8 (88%) Part-bred American Boer Goat: Sire is a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and the 
dam is a ¾ (75%) American Boer Goat.

Rule 204: American Purebred Boer Goat Does 
Sire is a Fullblood or American Purebred Boer goat and the dam is a 7/8 (88%) American Boer goat. Does in 
this category (15/16 or higher Boer goat blood) become eligible to be shown in the same classes as Fullblood 
Boer goats.


----------



## BCG

Nice! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## BCG

Showboat is growing nicely.  Can't wait to see her in the showring!


----------



## lottsagoats1

What a pretty little girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's so pretty! I LOVE her coloring! It is so unique.


----------



## BCG

Thank you.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She's so cute! Love that last pic!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

hlala:  what a nice little girl! Wish I could have her


----------



## BCG

Thank you! You'll all probably see a lot of pics of her over the next 12 months! Haha! Sorry.


----------



## scubacoz

She is so pretty!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful!


----------



## Goatlover15

Love the coloring!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## BCG

Random pics of Showboat














Hey Phoebe, get off my box so I can show off!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Her markings are so awesome!! Great pictures Wendi.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ahhh! She's gorgeous!! I can't wait to see her as she matures, she's stunning 
But I about had a heart attack as soon as I saw the holes in the platform they play on! :lol: You gotta patch those before a leg falls through!


----------



## DappledBoers

BCG said:


> Random pics of Showboat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Phoebe, get off my box so I can show off!


Have a question for you. Those panels that they have around them.. I'm thinking about getting them. do the babies squeeze through them?


----------



## BCG

They are hog panels so the lower squats are closer together and they keep even the smallest kids contained. I'm slowly switching all of my corral/dry lot fencing to the hog panels. They work great and hold up really well to the goats incessant grooming on the fence spring and fall. Haha!


----------



## ksalvagno

Just too cute!


----------



## DappledBoers

Aren't hog panels short?


----------



## BCG

They are short, but I run a hot wire across the top. You can get cattle panels that are the same, but taller.


----------



## DappledBoers

I think I'm gonna try the red brand 48 in high woven wire. I kinda figured the prices out. For the woven wire it's like 150 for 330 feet or like 230 for the red brand woven made specifically for goats. And for about 330 feet of panels it's about 430 bucks! So it figured I'd use the woven wire for the perimeter then panels to make the individual pens on the inside of that.


----------



## DappledBoers

Haha sorry that has nothing to do with this topic. I asked about the panels then I started rambling about it. Iv been doing that lately to other posts to...


----------



## BCG

Haha! No problem.


----------



## bclev

I use the cattle panels just cuz here there the same price as hog panels.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We kept having the issue of our goats sticking their head through the panels and then getting stuck. It's not a fun experience. So i am really glad it works for someone out there!


----------



## BCG

Still loving this little girl! 
Showboat








Can't wait to give her a bath and hair cut!


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful girl!


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL OMG that is a perfect name for a buck. Wrong, but perfect


----------



## BCG

First bath and hair cut. Some touch up tomorrow and Showboat is ready for her first jackpot show this weekend! Sorry, not the greatest pics.


----------



## SerenitySquare

I know nothing about meat goats but she is very cute and I love her color. Good luck


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She looks awesome! I love her front end. So powerful! It's rare to see such a big boned doe too.


----------



## dnchck

SerenitySquare said:


> I know nothing about meat goats but she is very cute and I love her color. Good luck


Someone is going to eat her??? oh my,,that is sad.. I thought she was a show goat!!


----------



## SerenitySquare

dnchck said:


> Someone is going to eat her??? oh my,,that is sad.. I thought she was a show goat!!


I am not sure if they are going to eat her or not, I just meant I have dairy goats and she is a Boer which is a meat goat breed,


----------



## DappledBoers

I don't think they are eating her.


----------



## BCG

Nope. Not eating her. She is a show doe and will be put in my herd to produce show wethers /meat goats.


----------



## RPC

Lookin good


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goat.


----------



## Trickyroo

She sure is something  Love her coloring ! 
In every picture , her personality shines through , she sure is a flashy little gal 
What a little spunky thing she is , lolol.. 
Good luck to you and Showboat this weekend !!!!
Wishing you all the luck


----------



## BCG

Thank you! !!!!!!


----------



## Tenacross

Have you decided whether or not your are going to ABGA register her? I think you should.


----------



## dnchck

BCG said:


> Nope. Not eating her. She is a show doe and will be put in my herd to produce show wethers /meat goats.


Awesome!! Nice Doe and way to pretty to eat!!


----------



## Brink4

Nice looking doe!


----------



## BCG

She is officially registered 50% ABGA.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

^ That's exciting!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well.... how did Showboat do this weekend?


----------



## BCG

Well it didn't go to good. Lol. The judge didn't like colored goats and she was the only one in the show. He put her in the bottom of the class and said he just couldn't get a good read on her because her color was distracting. ??? Oh well. Her twin Jetti placed 4th. 

The market goats did fairly well placing 4th and 5th. In the class the champion and reserve came out of. And the kids represented oregon well passing 3rd overall junior and intermediate showmen. It was a good weekend.


----------



## BCG




----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , sorry she didn't place  Maybe the judge lost a contact :shrug: 
Just saying……
Glad you had a good time and came away enjoying the show , congrats on Jetti placing along with the market goats :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, I bet that was it! ^ :lol: . Does he not believe in putting his hands on the goats?

Great pictures and glad you had a good time!


----------



## BCG

He had a wierd judging style. Didn't handle any goats until he made his first sort. Showboat and Jetti were the smallest in their class which was by weight. They were 71 & 75 lbs and the next closest was 89 lbs with the heaviest at 95. It's all good though. Good to get them in the ring.


----------



## Trickyroo

Your absolutely right ! They got a taste of the show ring atmosphere 
Next one ,winners circle 
You rocked it regardless !


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ive never really shown to win, though nice when you do. I like to show to judge my animals vs. the competition and judge myself vs. the judge. But each judge has their own area they base most of their judging on. Some like top lines, some like capacity or feet and legs. Some like production of conformation and vise versa. For me I try to follow the same path when looking at a goat.

Neck, shoulders, top line, rump, depth, legs pasterns. Top to bottom. This way I have a general idea of the goat. Then I start to look close and either pick each area part or praise it. But for me, my area that I really judge a goat on, is when its on the move. This is where you see how the goat really is. Not how pretty it sets up.


----------



## BCG

Completely agree TDG. This judge was big on massive butts and traditional colored goats. Being the smallest in the class and a paint....2 strike. Lol. 

I'm OK with it. I understand how it goes in the ring and accept the judges opinion with grace. He was consistent and his final drive was a nice group of does of similar type and kind. That's all I expect. ...that the judge is consistent.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Too bad she placed like she did... Some judges confuse me. :chin: She looks fabulous and has really grown up. Wow! Also - glad you registered her  Excited to see what her future brings in kids and more shows!


----------



## BCG

The many faces of Showboat! Lol. Mom, please give me more food. ...please. ...grr.....not happy! Bahaha, now I'm going to climb out of here and get my own food!


----------



## billiejw89

BCG said:


> The many faces of Showboat! Lol. Mom, please give me more food. ...please. ...grr.....not happy! Bahaha, now I'm going to climb out of here and get my own food!


Oh my goodness, that 4th picture is priceless! What a cutie!


----------



## BCG

1st in the 6-9 month old class today.


----------



## RPC

That's awesome congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congrats!! She looks awesome.


----------



## Trickyroo

Congratulations  Those pictures of her are so adorable , lol..


----------



## BCG

Showboat was reserve grand doe this weekend.  Whoohoo!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay! Congrats! She looks so sleek!


----------



## BCG

Champion heavy weight doeling (under 12 months)
PI livestock show


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks great!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow, she's nice! Good work!


----------



## Trickyroo

Beautiful ! Well done :hi5: You must be very proud :wahoo::fireworks:


----------



## BCG

Thank you all. It's a joy to see that your stock is appreciated by others and that you don't just have your barn goggles on. Lol! Taking stock to a show also gives you a good idea of where your program is headed and if you need to veer slightly left or right. Our even make a U turn. With that being said, it also helps a lot if the judge is current and understands today's wether goat industry.


----------



## Tenacross

I think she would have a good chance to win her percentage class at an ABGA show too.


----------



## BCG

Thanks. One of these days I may have to show at a sanctioned show.


----------



## BCG

Showboat is getting ready for county fair.


----------



## BCG

I love this goat.


----------



## BCG

Showboat won county fair, then went on to win state fair! Very happy with her.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! Congratulations!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Showboat is gorgeous!!!


----------



## BCG

Whoohoo! I'm so excited to share that Showboat placed 2nd in the heavy weight grade doe kid class at the grand national junior livestock show "Cow Palace"! We had a great day with Mini Mouse placing 2nd in the light weights and Lola placing 2nd in the middle weights. To top off a great weekend, my 2 youth showmen took home champion junior and champion intermediate showman honors! So proud of these girls!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Nice!! Congratulations all around!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congratulations!!!!! They look just awesome.  I sure love your paint girls.


----------



## BCG

Thanks Victoria.


----------



## BCG

Showboat had her first kid! Buck kid by my new Buck, Freak N EZ! I love this little guy! So excited I had to share. Only 3 days old in these pics.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Very cool!! No paint doe though?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Wow he is solid! Very nice! I can't believe she has a kid, doesn't seem that long ago the was a kid lol congrats


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## RPC

Wow he looks great


----------



## BCG

Thanks. Showboat is just a year old. She has been such an easy keeper, I knew she could handle the pregnancy. She's still gorgeous and could go in the showring today. Hasn't missed a beat and is a super good mama.


----------



## BCG

Showboat today


----------



## COgoatLover25

She looks good!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

nice stocky kid - Showboat is gorgeous- nice she is an easy keeper


----------



## BCG

Thank you. I do like the easy keepers!


----------



## BCG

Just got this little guy cleaned up. He sells online May 24. Excited and nervous!


----------



## COgoatLover25

He looks awesome!!


----------

